# Low Morphology + Clomid



## Poppet27 (Mar 22, 2013)

My partner has 2% morphology and I have been prescribed Clomid. Can Clomid really help me get pregnant with my partner having such low morphology? 

I find it confusing as some things I read suggest 2% is almost infertile, and others just say that it is low. 

Any information welcome, I just want a better idea of if I should be getting my hopes up.  

Thanks


----------



## Lilyrose01 (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi Poppet, 
I was wondering this too as my hubby has 98% abnormalities so low morphology. We too were pescribed clomid which I did for 3 months but have now moved on to femara this month. My consultant explained that as everything else is good, sperm count, etc then the morphology doesn't really matter as even though only 2% are normal, there are still millions of them, if that makes sense. 

My consultant was suprised we havnt fallen yet as had good follicles each month and doing trigger shot but no luck so far. DH has been taking vitimin e, c and folicles acid the last 5 months which should have helped but has t been re-tested.

I wish u the best of luck hun, fingers crossed ull get ur bfp soon xx


----------

